
Bellwoods – a Generative Art web game in 13 kilobytes - mattdesl
https://bellwoods.xyz/
======
northisup
Reminds me a lot of "flOw in games" who went on to make flower and journey.

[http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/flowing/](http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/flowing/)
(it's old, so flash or ps3 required)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(video_game\))
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thatgamecompany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thatgamecompany)

------
52-6F-62
Being from Toronto, I feel the funny need to drop this here:

[http://www.trinitybellwoods.ca/](http://www.trinitybellwoods.ca/)

The aesthetic of this little toy seems like it would have fit a couple of
album releases called "Friends in Bellwoods" that were all inspired by the
park and the neighbourhood around it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_in_Bellwoods](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_in_Bellwoods)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_in_Bellwoods_II](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_in_Bellwoods_II)

I'm guessing this is called Bellwoods because its a tiny wood that rings like
bells?

~~~
mattdesl
Glad you caught the reference! I was born in Toronto and Trinity Bellwoods is
one of my favourite spots in the summer. The name also has a second meaning
with the sound as you noted.

I can't take credit, it was @mlissa_h who suggested the name!

~~~
52-6F-62
Well you should post it on r/toronto. It's a lot of doom and gloom around
there lately for obvious reasons...

this might cheer some people up!

------
jonnydubowsky
This is an enchanting game. If you are interested in the code, I found the
github and the author was generous to share the source code for educational
purposes
[https://github.com/mattdesl/bellwoods](https://github.com/mattdesl/bellwoods)

------
sagichmal
How do you choose the tonal scale for the "music"?

~~~
mattdesl
Mostly through experimentation. I ended up with a set of notes that I liked
and give enough variety when played semi-randomly, while still keeping with
the happy/uplifting mood of the game.

------
ArtWomb
Love it! I keep searching for a "win condition"? Is there one? It's okay if
you want to keep me guessing ;)

~~~
LanceH
I can't get past level 3.

~~~
pronoiac
Have you chased the birds?

------
Mononokay
Oh wow, that's beautiful. Love it. How'd you get it so small while having
sound? That's awesome.

~~~
mattdesl
Thanks! All of the graphics, colour palettes and sounds are procedurally
generated which makes the game small in file size and endless to explore.

~~~
Jupe
Not quite endless, I found an 3 edges of the space. Couldn't move beyond.

~~~
mattdesl
The terrain is bounded by walls (a design decision to keep users from getting
too far away from portals) but you can discover new palettes and worlds
forever, by continuing to step through unexplored portals.

